# Celery leaf wine



## spunk (Sep 7, 2014)

I did an experiment with rooting celery bought from grocery store planted well it worked they have an enormous amount of leaves. I will give to rabbits they love it. Anyone ever make wine. They are strong flavor. I could dry some for soups.


----------



## salcoco (Sep 8, 2014)

try www.winemaking.jackkeller.net for recipes. he has some that involve vegetables.


----------



## spunk (Sep 21, 2014)

I have an idea maybe apples raisins celery lemon. Call in Waldorf salad wine. Maybe add walnuts. Like oak chips. it was just an idea.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 21, 2014)

spunk said:


> I have an idea maybe apples raisins celery lemon. Call in Waldorf salad wine. Maybe add walnuts. Like oak chips. it was just an idea.



Me thinks you got some junk in your spunk.


----------



## spunk (Sep 21, 2014)

Me think you might be right lol but it might be good


----------



## codeman (Sep 21, 2014)

I've heard in the case of vegetable wine, a pinch of powdered garlic will add some soft tannin.


----------



## spunk (Sep 21, 2014)

Interesting I love the smell of garlic, peppers, onions and celery sautéed on the stove. But a wine well you never know.


----------

